# Chelsea Area in London End of April, 2010



## vettebuf (Nov 8, 2009)

We're using our Royal Holiday week at the Nell Gwynn House in London next April and we're wondering: 1) has anyone else been there, 2) will anyone else be there at the end of April, 3) did anyone take any tours?


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 9, 2009)

For tours, I use London Walks www.walks.com or Viator.

Enjoy


----------



## vettebuf (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link to London Walks. Their walking tours look great and you don't have to make reservations.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2009)

See this recent thread with lots of good info. - London walks are great!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108651


----------

